# Sticky  The Autavia club



## ThaWatcher

Hello my fellow wis,

Have seen the Formula 1, Aquaracer, Kirium, Carrera and Monaco club.
But i can't seem to find a Autavia club, and since my latest addition is an Autavia i guess now is as good a time as any to start one. If by some chance there already is a Autavia club then this post can be ignored/deleted. If not then let the pictures speak! I'll begin.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Mine









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G960F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Dan Erdelyi said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G960F folosind Tapatalk


Looks very nice on the BoR bracelet! Thanks for posting.


----------



## imagwai




----------



## ThaWatcher

imagwai said:


> View attachment 15205391


There it is. A vintage Autavia, what a beauty! Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## swissra

ThaWatcher said:


> Hello my fellow wis,
> 
> Have seen the Formula 1, Aquaracer, Kirium, Carrera and Monaco club.
> But i can't seem to find a Autavia club, and since my latest addition is an Autavia i guess now is as good a time as any to start one. If by some chance there already is a Autavia club then this post can be ignored/deleted. If not then let the pictures speak! I'll begin.
> View attachment 15163311


Nice shot.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Nice shot.[/QUOTE]
Thank you very much!


----------



## evancamp13

Hey Gents!!! I just jumped into the Autavia Club and also my first Tag watch. I'm enamored!!! Here are some photos 

View attachment DSC07217_1.jpg


View attachment DSC07221.jpg


View attachment DSC07229.jpg


Love that red column wheel!!!

View attachment DSC07231.jpg


----------



## Boer13

One more.. a rare pic not taken at 10:10


----------



## kevinkar

If I didn't already have several TAG Heuer 2000 Chronographs, an Autavia would be on my list. I almost bought one when they reissued them in the early 2000s but I was busy using my money to buy a house instead.

Very nice model. I think it's one of their best looking.


----------



## backpacker1040

Always loved the Autavia collection, especially on the BoR bracelet. Never owned one, though.


----------



## Eggsy

I'm happy to join the Autavia Club



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

I've had mine now for almost two years only on the leather strap. Still love it, but am I the only one that dislikes the BoR braclet?


----------



## ThaWatcher

evancamp13 said:


> Hey Gents!!! I just jumped into the Autavia Club and also my first Tag watch. I'm enamored!!! Here are some photos
> 
> View attachment 15244405
> 
> 
> View attachment 15244407
> 
> 
> View attachment 15244409
> 
> 
> Love that red column wheel!!!
> 
> View attachment 15244419


Very nice pictures! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Boer13 said:


> One more.. a rare pic not taken at 10:10
> 
> View attachment 15246497


The new Autavia is looking good. A shame they couldn't get the isograph to work out.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Eggsy said:


> I'm happy to join the Autavia Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to have you here, welcome to the club. Looks like you have a later/recent version with the minute subdial in one minute increments instead of 2,5. 


Alfa2600 said:


> I've had mine now for almost two years only on the leather strap. Still love it, but am I the only one that dislikes the BoR braclet?


Don't think you're the only one, but i do think you're in the minority.


----------



## Eggsy

ThaWatcher said:


> Good to have you here, welcome to the club. Looks like you have a later/recent version with the minute subdial in one minute increments instead of 2,5.


I searched for this version, it was bought in August 2018.
It took some finding but I prefer the minute subdial in single minutes.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Eggsy said:


> I searched for this version, it was bought in August 2018.
> It took some finding but I prefer the minute subdial in single minutes.


Nice catch! Mine is from 2017, it's a pre-owned one.


----------



## DougFNJ

Should be getting it out of service in the next 2 weeks. Purchased New Old Stock, was sitting in a vault in Italy since 2003, still had all the stickers when I purchased a couple months ago. Being 17 years old, I wanted to make sure it was oiled, lubricated, seals, and o-rings replaced, and regulated. Can't wait to get it back. Ill leave this here in the meantime.....


----------



## ThaWatcher

DougFNJ said:


> Should be getting it out of service in the next 2 weeks. Purchased New Old Stock, was sitting in a vault in Italy since 2003, still had all the stickers when I purchased a couple months ago. Being 17 years old, I wanted to make sure it was oiled, lubricated, seals, and o-rings replaced, and regulated. Can't wait to get it back. Ill leave this here in the meantime.....
> View attachment 15362874


That's a very nice piece. Good job finding it!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Still happy with mine, keeps time within cosc specifications.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Back on the OEM strap!


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Watch finally came in! I've coveted one for nearly two years but then they got recalled and the new models took a long time to rollout. I am blown away by the finishing, by the dial (beautiful texture and coloring), and by how nice the strap is!


----------



## DonLuis

I have 3 autavias, only one is presentable.

I customized generic enlinkd for my GF bracelet.


----------



## Camrok

Hopefully I can join this club. 
I've got something coming in the mail that may look familiar. 









I've no idea what condition it is in but hopefully it is what I think it is and will be on my wrist shortly.


----------



## DonLuis

Camrok said:


> Hopefully I can join this club.
> I've got something coming in the mail that may look familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've no idea what condition it is in but hopefully it is what I think it is and will be on my wrist shortly.


Wow. What a find. If it needs work I can fix it. The seconds pivot might be broken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camrok

Thanks. I’ll keep you posted. Cross fingers.


----------



## Camrok

So I got a package today








This is the one I was interested in


































































So there is a couple of issues
1- Water damage. 
2-Subdial hand missing. 
3- the person who opened the case has separated part of the layers of the case back. (This photo is how it came. Cracked open) 
I've sent it to a friend/ local watch maker who is happy to repair and address the dial.

Pretty happy camper.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Not much traffic in here! I'm still rocking the Autavia though.


----------



## neil92

Guys, one of the most beautiful watches ever. I have a question though. I have a small wrist(~6 inches), is there any experience from anyone with the re-release chrono on smaller wrists? 42mm is normally a chunk on me. For reference, I do wear my fathers Breitling aerospace at times(also 42mm).


----------



## imagwai

neil92 said:


> Guys, one of the most beautiful watches ever. I have a question though. I have a small wrist(~6 inches), is there any experience from anyone with the re-release chrono on smaller wrists? 42mm is normally a chunk on me. For reference, I do wear my fathers Breitling aerospace at times(also 42mm).


I think at 6 inches you will find it a bit big sadly. I have a 6.75" wrist and have pictures from when I tried it on. It was borderline for me and in the end, although I could probably have got away with it, I decided it was a little too wide and tall for me.


----------



## neil92

imagwai said:


> I think at 6 inches you will find it a bit big sadly. I have a 6.75" wrist and have pictures from when I tried it on. It was borderline for me and in the end, although I could probably have got away with it, I decided it was a little too wide and tall for me.


I think unfortunately you're right. Still on the hunt for a nice panda dial


----------



## imagwai

neil92 said:


> I think unfortunately you're right. Still on the hunt for a nice panda dial


Check out the Maen Skymaster. It's a 38m panda automatic chronograph inspired by the Autavia. There have been a few production challenges with the watch and delivery is delayed - currently showing as sold out on the website, but there may be pieces available new and bound to be some available on the used market once they overcome their manufacturing challenges.





Skymaster Collection - MAEN Watches







www.maenwatches.com


----------



## neil92

imagwai said:


> Check out the Maen Skymaster. It's a 38m panda automatic chronograph inspired by the Autavia. There have been a few production challenges with the watch and delivery is delayed - currently showing as sold out on the website, but there may be pieces available new and bound to be some available on the used market once they overcome their manufacturing challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skymaster Collection - MAEN Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.maenwatches.com


Thanks for that. Hadn't heard of them. Might look at a Dan Henry to tide me over.


----------



## JonS1967

neil92 said:


> I think unfortunately you're right. Still on the hunt for a nice panda dial


Maybe the Hamilton Intramatic chrono. https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h38416111-american-classic-intra-matic-auto-chrono.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil92

JonS1967 said:


> Maybe the Hamilton Intramatic chrono. https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h38416111-american-classic-intra-matic-auto-chrono.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch too. Quite a long L2L though I believe? I have awkwardly skinny wrists lol


----------



## ThaWatcher

Back at it with the Autavia!


----------



## DougFNJ

ThaWatcher said:


> Back at it with the Autavia!
> View attachment 15552911


How is that leather? Does that have a deployment clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

DougFNJ said:


> How is that leather? Does that have a deployment clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly it doesn't, but the leather is fine.


----------



## haejuk

Still love my Autavia. I usually wear it on the bracelet, but the strap looks really awesome too.


----------



## DougFNJ

That Autavia may just have to be my next bigger purchase. I love that look and movement.


----------



## ThaWatcher

DougFNJ said:


> That Autavia may just have to be my next bigger purchase. I love that look and movement.


----------



## DougFNJ

I just had to....well I didn't really...but I did, the deal was just too good, brand new for the prices I keep seeing on the secondary market.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Looks good on you're wrist! Congratulations on finding a good deal. 👍


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

I guess I can officially join the club.
Wedding anniversary gift from the Mrs.









Well I can't say she doesn't listen. I told her that my fav F1 driver Gianclaudio "clay" Regazzoni wore an Autavia back in the 60's.

The specs are impressive. I do like that it's COSC chronometer.


----------



## DougFNJ

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I guess I can officially join the club.
> Wedding anniversary gift from the Mrs.
> View attachment 15604577
> 
> 
> Well I can't say she doesn't listen. I told her that my fav F1 driver Gianclaudio "clay" Regazzoni wore an Autavia back in the 60's.
> 
> The specs are impressive. I do like that it's COSC chronometer.


Happy Anniversary. Very generous!! Love the strap changing setup on those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> I guess I can officially join the club.
> Wedding anniversary gift from the Mrs.
> View attachment 15604577
> 
> 
> Well I can't say she doesn't listen. I told her that my fav F1 driver Gianclaudio "clay" Regazzoni wore an Autavia back in the 60's.
> 
> The specs are impressive. I do like that it's COSC chronometer.


Congratulations with the anniversary and the watch! One of the few chronometers Tag makes. Been on my radar as well.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

DougFNJ said:


> Happy Anniversary. Very generous!! Love the strap changing setup on those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. Yes I was surprised by the strap change setup


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

ThaWatcher said:


> Congratulations with the anniversary and the watch! One of the few chronometers Tag makes. Been on my radar as well.


Thank you. Yes and COSC certified too. They made a decent effort on this one.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Switched to a black leather strap.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Still black on black!


----------



## DougFNJ

Simple adjustment makes all the difference. I've had the watch since around April, it was always a little looser than I typically like. Removed a half link and it was a bit too tight. 
Removed BOTH half links and replaced them with 1 full link, turns out it's almost like 3/4 of the 2 half links. Perfect fit now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Looks like a perfect fit!


----------



## Jon_Tanner

DougFNJ said:


> Simple adjustment makes all the difference. I've had the watch since around April, it was always a little looser than I typically like. Removed a half link and it was a bit too tight.
> Removed BOTH half links and replaced them with 1 full link, turns out it's almost like 3/4 of the 2 half links. Perfect fit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A stunning watch! I have the same model in 'Siffert' colours. Honestly, can't see myself ever parting with it.

I have the same issues with the strap. Like you, a little juggling of links gave me the perfect fit.


----------



## DougFNJ

Jon_Tanner said:


> A stunning watch! I have the same model in 'Siffert' colours. Honestly, can't see myself ever parting with it.
> 
> I have the same issues with the strap. Like you, a little juggling of links gave me the perfect fit.


Thank you, one of the most unique in my collection and a real classic! 
Have you had the Siffert from launch? Let's see some photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoug

ThaWatcher said:


> Still black on black!
> View attachment 15639177
> View attachment 15639178


This is a watch that catches my eye whenever I open Chrono24... I've watched several YouTube reviews - can any current owners speak to the size of it?

I wear watches that range between 39 and 43 mm, but what concerns me is the thickness. Isn't this watch around 15mm thick? Does it wear OK, or is it too bulky?


----------



## DougFNJ

benhoug said:


> This is a watch that catches my eye whenever I open Chrono24... I've watched several YouTube reviews - can any current owners speak to the size of it?
> 
> I wear watches that range between 39 and 43 mm, but what concerns me is the thickness. Isn't this watch around 15mm thick? Does it wear OK, or is it too bulky?


VERY subjective question. I have a 7 1/2 inch wrist, I don't find the watch to be thick at all! I have seen the compaints in the Youtube videos, all comes down to personal preference. Many stores still have them, you may be able to try it on and see for yourself.


----------



## benhoug

DougFNJ said:


> VERY subjective question. I have a 7 1/2 inch wrist, I don't find the watch to be thick at all! I have seen the compaints in the Youtube videos, all comes down to personal preference. Many stores still have them, you may be able to try it on and see for yourself.


Thanks. One things clear up from Covid, I'll have to check one out in person.


----------



## ThaWatcher

benhoug said:


> This is a watch that catches my eye whenever I open Chrono24... I've watched several YouTube reviews - can any current owners speak to the size of it?
> 
> I wear watches that range between 39 and 43 mm, but what concerns me is the thickness. Isn't this watch around 15mm thick? Does it wear OK, or is it too bulky?


Well i guess that's very personal. For me it's not too bulky but the best thing to do is try it on for yourself.


----------



## benhoug

ThaWatcher said:


> Well i guess that's very personal. For me it's not too bulky but the best thing to do is try it on for yourself.
> View attachment 15679471
> View attachment 15679474


Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bk_cat

Here's my recently acquired Autavia automatic. I currently have it on the nato strap that came with the watch. Hoping to get one of the chronographs too at some point.


----------



## ThaWatcher

bk_cat said:


> Here's my recently acquired Autavia automatic. I currently have it on the nato strap that came with the watch. Hoping to get one of the chronographs too at some point.
> View attachment 15682083


Really like those three handed Autavia's. A shame they couldn't continue with the isograph technology. Would have made this an instant buy for me!
Congrats with the watch, enjoy it.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Still rock solid!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Tried to make some macroshots!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Another day, same Autavia.


----------



## DougFNJ

The macro shots are amazing. Love mine too, they did such an incredible job with this reissue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

DougFNJ said:


> The macro shots are amazing. Love mine too, they did such an incredible job with this reissue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they did. I've seen somewhere online that this reissue is being discontinued. A shame i think but then again it makes the ones that exist somewhat more special i guess.


----------



## zeli52

Old but good ones. My memory of grandpa...


----------



## bigclive2011

zeli52 said:


> Old but good ones. My memory of grandpa...
> 
> View attachment 15731608


Fantastic watch 👍

Made all the better by the memories.


----------



## chabanais

My new JH85 watch.

I removed the stock Heuer metal strap and put on a Barton's 21mm leather one instead.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Very nice. The Barton strap tones down the bling factor.


----------



## chabanais

ThaWatcher said:


> Very nice. The Barton strap tones down the bling factor.


Thanks. It's a big watch... the metal band doesn't help and, yes, way too much bling otherwise.


----------



## bk_cat

Here's my Autavia automatic back on the bracelet. I love that switching between the NATO and bracelet feels like having 2 different watches - they wear and look so different with just that one change.


----------



## Sunstrooper

These are selling with big discounts by ADs (at least here) so maybe not a big success from a monetary standpoint.


----------



## DougFNJ

Sunstrooper said:


> View attachment 15825971
> 
> 
> These are selling with big discounts by ADs (at least here) so maybe not a big success from a monetary standpoint.


Most Tags sell at heavy discounts if you ask and haggle a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Sunstrooper said:


> View attachment 15825971
> 
> 
> These are selling with big discounts by ADs (at least here) so maybe not a big success from a monetary standpoint.


It's a lovely watch imho but i decided to sell mine. Got a IWC Le Petit Prince instead.


----------



## Sunstrooper

ThaWatcher said:


> It's a lovely watch imho but i decided to sell mine. Got a IWC Le Petit Prince instead.


It is gorgeous looking. Congrats!
I have a more specific (maybe weird) criteria for watches I buy. I value the movement the most and am one of "those guys" who strongly prefer in-house to the point where i wouldn't spend any money (especially at that price point) for an ETA movement. For my budget my choices were the Heuer 01 Carrera full dial or the Autavia. Very happy with my choice. The only regret is I went with GD and a few months later it was available from an AD at around the same price.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Sunstrooper said:


> It is gorgeous looking. Congrats!
> I have a more specific (maybe weird) criteria for watches I buy. I value the movement the most and am one of "those guys" who strongly prefer in-house to the point where i wouldn't spend any money (especially at that price point) for an ETA movement. For my budget my choices were the Heuer 01 Carrera full dial or the Autavia. Very happy with my choice. The only regret is I went with GD and a few months later it was available from an AD at around the same price.


I don't think it's a weird criteria to buy watches. But i'm past that point where a watch has to have a inhouse movement to appreciate the craftman/workmanship. Eta/sellita is a time tested proven movement so you know what you're getting. An inhouse movement to me is only worth it if it's been in the market long enough.


----------



## NinerFan

Old school ... very nice!


DougFNJ said:


> Should be getting it out of service in the next 2 weeks. Purchased New Old Stock, was sitting in a vault in Italy since 2003, still had all the stickers when I purchased a couple months ago. Being 17 years old, I wanted to make sure it was oiled, lubricated, seals, and o-rings replaced, and regulated. Can't wait to get it back. Ill leave this here in the meantime.....
> View attachment 15362874


----------



## carlos1985

Well hello there folks, long time lurker and now joining the party with my first proper purchase which I think is a little panda cracker...


----------



## Boondoggle




----------



## dleaphart

I've been throwing around the Autavia reverse panda vs a Navitimer. I'm leaning Autavia. Any issues reported with the Heuer 02 movement?


----------



## carlos1985

I’ve worn mine pretty much everyday since I got it, running very sweetly. Early days but hopefully no issues!


----------



## CharlieMein

dleaphart said:


> I've been throwing around the Autavia reverse panda vs a Navitimer. I'm leaning Autavia. Any issues reported with the Heuer 02 movement?


I've got the panda Navitimer B01 (off white djal, anthracite sub dials) and I'm also looking at this. It looks lovely and reminds me of a Navitimer but a bit thicker with better water resistance and different bezel and functions.



carlos1985 said:


> I've worn mine pretty much everyday since I got it, running very sweetly. Early days but hopefully no issues!





DougFNJ said:


> The macro shots are amazing. Love mine too, they did such an incredible job with this reissue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





carlos1985 said:


> Well hello there folks, long time lurker and now joining the party with my first proper purchase which I think is a little panda cracker...


Hi - I'm interested in purchasing the chronograph. Just wondering how accurate your chronos have been on a daily basis?



ThaWatcher said:


> It's a lovely watch imho but i decided to sell mine. Got a IWC Le Petit Prince instead.


What were the reasons for selling the Autavia in favour of the IWC? Would you ever pick the Autavia back up?


----------



## carlos1985

Funnily enough I’ve been using the Toolwatch app to measure performance and over 4 varying periods it’s on an average of -1.2 , I have just been letting the watch run, bedside at night, wearing all day, no additional winding etc


----------



## CharlieMein

carlos1985 said:


> Funnily enough I've been using the Toolwatch app to measure performance and over 4 varying periods it's on an average of -1.2 , I have just been letting the watch run, bedside at night, wearing all day, no additional winding etc


Thank you. It's a lovely watch that I'm really considering at the moment.


----------



## carlos1985

It really is a beautiful watch, a chance purchase I couldn’t refuse at the time!


----------



## Nokie

Just got this one. Was debating on this or a Breitling Avenger, but I made the correct choice!!!!


----------



## ThaWatcher

What were the reasons for selling the Autavia in favour of the IWC? Would you ever pick the Autavia back up?
[/QUOTE]
The unidirectional winding started to bother me and i had too many watches with a black dial. So the LPP was a good choice for diversity. Although i still think it's a great looking watch i don't think i'll ever rebuy it.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05




----------



## Donga454

My entry to the club, love it!


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## enricodepaoli

These newer non-chrono Autavias look pretty amazing. Haven't seen them in person, but the bronze/green version has most definitely made it to my wishlist. Any owners out there to post cool pictures and make me envious?


----------



## Sugman

Nokie said:


> Just got this one. Was debating on this or a Breitling Avenger, but I made the correct choice!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15976365


I really like these. How does yours run? Do you like the bezel? Bracelet (As I recall, you're a bracelet guy.)? Maybe most importantly, what do you see as weaknesses? Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## JonS1967

Boondoggle said:


> View attachment 15905285


This watch is incredibly cool. Just awesome. May I ask where you got the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boondoggle

JonS1967 said:


> This watch is incredibly cool. Just awesome. May I ask where you got the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! it's from B & R Bands, it's called their "Grand Prix" strap. I think it really looks close to the original Heuer straps. Only complaint is one of the leather keepers is kinda falling apart.








20mm Black Grand Prix Racing Watch Strap | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com


----------



## JonS1967

Boondoggle said:


> Thanks! it's from B & R Bands, it's called their "Grand Prix" strap. I think it really looks close to the original Heuer straps. Only complaint is one of the leather keepers is kinda falling apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Black Grand Prix Racing Watch Strap | B & R Bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bandrbands.com


Thanks for the info and the honest review! I'll check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Sugman said:


> I really like these. How does yours run? Do you like the bezel? Bracelet (As I recall, you're a bracelet guy.)? Maybe most importantly, what do you see as weaknesses? Thanks in advance for your response!


So far mine has been easily within COSC spec. About +5 seconds regardless of the position.

Love the bezel. It gives the watch a bit more class, IMHO.

The lume is also very strong and the bracelet is wonderful. Solid, comfortable, does not bit the wrist, lays very flat and stable as well.

The only negatives, and I am being VERY picky, is the pin and collar system, but the collars are longer than most others, so while still a PITA to size, much easier than other watches I have using this system. 
I have the black dial version, but to my eyes it looks more grey/granular than black, otherwise absolutely no complaints.

I like it so much I am really thinking hard about getting it in the blue version as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sugman

Nokie said:


> So far mine has been easily within COSC spec. About +5 seconds regardless of the position.
> 
> Love the bezel. It gives the watch a bit more class, IMHO.
> 
> The lume is also very strong and the bracelet is wonderful. Solid, comfortable, does not bit the wrist, lays very flat and stable as well.
> 
> The only negatives, and I am being VERY picky, is the pin and collar system, but the collars are longer than most others, so while still a PITA to size, much easier than other watches I have using this system.
> I have the black dial version, but to my eyes it looks more grey/granular than black, otherwise absolutely no complaints.
> 
> I like it so much I am really thinking hard about getting it in the blue version as well.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Awesome info...thanks so much!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Today


----------



## Boer13

I like the look of the current model in black, though I don't think there was one available in store at the time when I bought my blue. Based on the pics posted in this thread so far it seems blue leads the sales charts. Probably not unique to Autavia. 

Re. accuracy, after about a year I had sent mine in to have the calibration improved, at the time it lost between 11 and 14s per day! Now at around -6s per day, measured across numerous days, when on the wrist 16-17h per day. Position over night makes a small diff only.

I was thinking if I ask for calibration, it would get personal attention and comfortably beat the spec, but it seems not.


----------



## Son

ThaWatcher said:


> Another day, same Autavia.
> View attachment 15703268





Sunstrooper said:


> View attachment 15825971
> 
> 
> These are selling with big discounts by ADs (at least here) so maybe not a big success from a monetary standpoint.


See the difference between the minute registers on these two. Mine is like the first one. Markers every 2.5 minutes. Where's the sense in that? They changed it since the production start.


----------



## Sunstrooper

Son said:


> See the difference between the minute registers on these two. Mine is like the first one. Markers every 2.5 minutes. Where's the sense in that? They changed it since the production start.


I think they ran with the 2.5 markers for around a year. There was an explanation for them, which was that it was "cleaner". You can find it in an interview with Jeff Stein on hodinkee. Anyway, the market has spoken, so here we are. I had no idea which version I would receive when ordering, but luckily got the "Mark II" (who knows, maybe the original batch will erupt in price in 20-30 years, but i like it better with minute markers).


----------



## Michael123

I was visiting my Omega AD for the latest Moonwatch 3861 last saturday. The Speedmaster Professional still is not doing anything for me. But they had this watch in the case next to the Speedmaster for some reason. 

Heuer Autavia Chronograph with MK1 dial.

















The bracelet is fantastic. I don't need screw pins or an adjustable class. But I do want a lightweight flexible and comfortable bracelet.


----------



## Lu..

just curious..... is Tag going to release Chrono variants of the Autavia?

When you go to the Autavia website...they have a link you can click that is labeled "Chronograph"....but it only leads to their 3 handed variants only.....





__





TAG Heuer® Autavia Collection | TAG Heuer


Learn about the TAG Heuer Autavia Collection. Dedicated to authentic free spirits, read about this legendary collection pioneering roots between airplanes and car cockpits.




 www.tagheuer.com


----------



## rixcafe

Those have come and gone. Maybe another edition soon?


----------



## Lu..

well looks like Tag released new chrono (and GMT) versions of the Autavia....unfortunately not a fan of them....they removed all the vintage DNA from the chrono model....and a bit pricey, for $6.3K you can get a Speedy for that price point and a Tudor (true) GMT for less that $4.2K...









Introducing: TAG Heuer Kicks Off The Autavia's 60th Anniversary Year With A Pair Of Complications


A fresh-faced flyback chronograph and a new-look GMT represent two firsts for the Autavia.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## AnonPi

Lu.. said:


> well looks like Tag released new chrono (and GMT) versions of the Autavia....unfortunately not a fan of them....they removed all the vintage DNA from the chrono model....and a bit pricey, for $6.3K you can get a Speedy for that price point and a Tudor (true) GMT for less that $4.2K...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: TAG Heuer Kicks Off The Autavia's 60th Anniversary Year With A Pair Of Complications
> 
> 
> A fresh-faced flyback chronograph and a new-look GMT represent two firsts for the Autavia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com


Well, in defense of the Autavia chronograph's pricing, the Speedmaster is not a flyback chronograph whereas the Autavia is, making the Autavia a relative bargain.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

The Autavia, especially 3 hander, is a highly underated piece.


----------



## Boer13

That's my watch - with the one strap I don't have. Should get one!


----------



## atennisplayah

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> The Autavia, especially 3 hander, is a highly underated piece.
> 
> View attachment 16385138


Nice execution on the dial proportions and color scheme on this.

Heres my 70's 11630 Autavia - Orange Boy 🍊


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

I love the orange ! I wonder if the orange "Autavia" on my dial was inspired by this. Gorgeous.


----------



## DonLuis

atennisplayah said:


> Nice execution on the dial proportions and color scheme on this.
> 
> Heres my 70's 11630 Autavia - Orange Boy
> 
> View attachment 16396068
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16396067


Dummy me sold my orange boy and a carrera 45 dato to buy my house  ended up not been necessary, but the watches were gone.

This Picture was taken for the eBay sale.


----------



## atennisplayah

DonLuis said:


> Dummy me sold my orange boy and a carrera 45 dato to buy my house  ended up not been necessary, but the watches were gone.
> 
> This Picture was taken for the eBay sale.


Damn shame, that GF bracelet is sublime!



Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I love the orange ! I wonder if the orange "Autavia" on my dial was inspired by this. Gorgeous.


Cheers, I believe it is indeed


----------



## rasimguler93

Does this leather strap have quick release function? I am searching a quick release leather strap for autavia but I couldnt find. How did you put this leather strap?



Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> The Autavia, especially 3 hander, is a highly underated piece.
> 
> View attachment 16385138
> 
> View attachment 16385139


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

rasimguler93 said:


> Does this leather strap have quick release function? I am searching a quick release leather strap for autavia but I couldnt find. How did you put this leather strap?


Small plastic tab that you pull down. It's very easy to use. The metal bracelet is quick release too.


----------



## rasimguler93

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Small plastic tab that you pull down. It's very easy to use. The metal bracelet is quick release too.


I currently have the metal bracelet version i know how it works.Did you buy the leather strap with quick release function or its a traditional strap?


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

rasimguler93 said:


> I currently have the metal bracelet version i know how it works.Did you buy the leather strap with quick release function or its a traditional strap?
> 
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


I got my watch with the leather strap and bought the bracelet after. The strap is very nice and worth the money.


----------



## rasimguler93

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I got my watch with the leather strap and bought the bracelet after. The strap is very nice and worth the money.
> 
> View attachment 16589785
> 
> View attachment 16589784


Oh ok, i understand now. I thought it was an aftermarket leather strap, so thats why I asked.
I am looking for aftermarket leather strap to fit quick release function at autavia.


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## RIB333

rasimguler93 said:


> Oh ok, i understand now. I thought it was an aftermarket leather strap, so thats why I asked.
> I am looking for aftermarket leather strap to fit quick release function at autavia.


Joined the club. Aftermarket strap with Heuer deployment clasp. Strap from Watch Strap World. Very happy with the quality. Be sure to order the correct strap to match the clasp size.


----------



## rasimguler93

Thanks i will look that site.Quality seems good and heuer logo is cool


RIB333 said:


> Joined the club. Aftermarket strap with Heuer deployment clasp. Strap from Watch Strap World. Very happy with the quality. Be sure to order the correct strap to match the clasp size.
> 
> View attachment 16592222
> View attachment 16592223
> View attachment 16592224
> View attachment 16592222
> View attachment 16592223
> View attachment 16592224


----------



## RIB333

The clasp in OEM Tag Heuer, the strap is from the site. Be sure to match the sizes. They are listed as Monaco if I recall.


----------



## rasimguler93

Anyone knows the exact strap size(width) for the autiavia WEB5116 ? I need nato strap which size should i buy 20mm or 21mm?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi All,

Just delivered from Osaka, Japan today… a 1971 Heuer Autavia 1163T Siffert Mark 4.

Original Guy Frères bracelet wot is already resized, light and comfortable.

A bit rough here and there but a new crystal will do it wonders.

Ric


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Arrived just today and coming on a Speidel bracelet. Functioning well so far...


----------



## sharpq




----------



## paulnewman

My 1163V. I’d love to have a Siffert as well but I don’t think my budget allows for two of the same watch at that price point


----------



## bitt3n

I'm considering buying this Autavia 3646 and I was wondering if someone more educated than I am on Heuer might notice anything I haven't the condition. The dial is in so-so shape and the second hand appears to be missing its tip. The crown is unsigned but I'm not sure if that's a problem. As far as I can tell the case seems to be in okay condition but I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## Ride-Fly

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 16081601





Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Today
> View attachment 16154278


Nice looking watches. I was looking at the GMT version of the Autavia but I like the hour markers that are on top of the arabic numbers of this standard version. The GMT doesn’t have this and IMO, makes it look somewhat bland in comparison.

The other thing I noticed is that this model is no longer in Tag’s line up for 2022. Does anyone know when this one was discontinued?


----------



## deepsea03

7763c


----------



## deepsea03

Vintage Autavia details


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer 7763 (2nd execution) on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## deepsea03

early morning w/ the 7763


----------



## deepsea03

Saturday breakfast date


----------

